# A Canon NEX-VG20?



## Fluberwinter (Aug 20, 2012)

So, for those that aren't aware, the NEX-VG10 was a camera developed by Sony with the idea in mind, to get a DSLR style camera into a video body.
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/818266-REG/Sony_NEXVG20_NEX_VG20_Interchangeable_Lens_HD.html
And I personally think that it's a great idea. You basically get the brain of a DSLR, and tack on a Mic, mobileLCD, and buttons to fit a camcorder, and voila!
It goes into the prosumer category, lightweight, ready for narratives or documentary style films, for a pretty low budget and no need to expand into rigs and mics.
An easier way to visualize it, is to imagine the canon camcorder with interchangeable lens.

Now why hasn't canon caught up to this, is my question?
It would be a great entry level camera for up coming filmarkers, get consumers caught with using canon lens (teehee), but at the same time offering a true DSLR like camera that doesn't require the whole need of body's and mics, or external recorders...
Thing is, Sony kinda sucked at developing the NEX-VG10 at first. It wasn't well though out, but I think canon could pretty much pull it off.

What are you thoughts on the idea?
And why hasn't canon got into this 'new' market yet?


----------

